# 6th Annual Organic Beekeepers Meeting - Oracle, AZ - March 1-3, 2013



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

As the Organic Beekeepers yahoo.com discussion group has now grown in
numbers to over 5000+ members, we have put together our 6th annual meeting
for an
American Beekeepers Association, for beekeepers into Organic Beekeeping,
to
come together to associate for clean sustainable beekeeping with ZERO
treatments
and getting off the artificial feeds and artificial breeding parameters
not in tandem with Nature.

Meeting to be held in Oracle, Arizona at the YMCA Triangle Y Ranch Camp
and
Retreat Center 1 - 3 March 2013. Meeting will start Friday afternoon with
signing in, with Friday Night Hello's/Dinner, run all day Saturday, and
thru Sunday afternoon with keynote presentations, general sessions, breakout
sessions, hands on workshops, with 6 catered meals. Dinner for Friday
night Hello's
will also have speakers. Vendoring welcomed with those attending.

Speakers so far confirmed: Michael Bush (Breeding/Fld Mgt), Les Crowder (TBHs), Sam Comfort (TBHs),
Dean Stiglitz (Fld Mgt/Breeding), Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer(Honeybee Microbe Update),
Bruce Brown (CC Pollen/politics), Jaime de Zubeldia (TBHs), Laura Ferguson (Bee History), 
Howard & Marta Herbert (Warre Hives), GeraldWert (Mead Making), Don Downs (Apitherapy)

The fee for meeting includes: Accomodations in Lodges (with up to 6 per
room dorm style, each with own bath....with bring your own
sheets/bedding/blankets, w/men separate from women) for $190 per person, plus
six catered
meals, access to all meetings/talks/workshops, snacks/break refreshments,
and also a camp liability coverage (form required to be filled out). Also no
fee for vendors other then normal lodging costs for meeting/catered meals.
For those not bringing own sheets/bedding/blankets doing plane
travel/other, rental is available at camp office for aprox $10 per person
needing.

For more information see:
http://www.tucsonymca.org or visit OrganicBeekeepers
at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/organicbeekeepers/ or contact Dee Lusby
for information/registration at: 520-398-2474 eve. For payment of
registration per person of $190, due in advance of attending with check or
moneyorder, send to Organic Beekeepers % Dee Lusby, HC 65, Box 7450, Amado,
Arizona 85645, with stamped self address envelope, for returning receipt and more
information on YMCA to sender, plus liability/medical form to be filled
out. 

Note: $190 fee is a straight fee whether sleeping/eating at camp or not.

Online registration at http://BeeUntoOthers.com

For general information concerning the meeting contacts are
Keith Malone (Alaska) 907-688-0588, and Ramona/Dean at 978-407-3934.


----------

